# Would it be possible to have a review of the deletion process to a 'hidden' process?



## .   1

G'day Mike,
Would it be possible to have a review of the deletion process?

At the moment there are at least two regular posters who abuse the deletion system by regularly posting comments that they know will be deleted by the first moderator who sees it so they go right ahead and have a slash.
they are deleted but the barb has been sent.  The message has been conveyed and then the po faced urger can sit back in the safe knowledge that no one but the victim and the moderator is aware of the hidden nastiness.
This is a deep and abiding canker on all forums.
I suggest that posts should not be marked as deleted.
I am sure that they are not actually deleted so this is a bit of a misnomer anyway.
I would suggest that most if not all deleted posts are merely hidden and most moderators have the ability to access the deleted post.

I suggest that such posts be marked as 'hidden' or similar.
I suggest that all members contributing here be given access to deleted posts so that comments can be taken in context and the coward phantom posts would sharply decrease because we would all be able to choose to take a look.
The post would then not interrupt the flow of the conversation but the practice of putting fleas in people's ears would suffer.
Nobody would be forced to look at an offending post.
It could easily be a double confirmation requirement, 'Are you sure you want to access this hidden post?'

Just my opinion.
What do you reckon?

.,,


----------



## lsp

I think I'd vote for the status quo. How large a percentage of deleted posts fall into the mean-spirited category you describe? I, for one, would be unable to resist revealing the hidden posts and I fear I would waste even more time here , reading posts that those anointed moderators are tasked with determining are not worthy of viewing. I may not always agree with them, but that is their job and I have to hope they are doing it in the interest of making the time the rest of us spend here more in keeping with our goals and the goals of the forum. By the way, I choose not to get email notices, but if you're so curious, you can get them for every thread you participate in, and and if I understand correctly, you'll miss nothing.


----------



## .   1

lsp said:


> By the way, I choose not to get email notices, but if you're so curious, you can get them for every thread you participate in, and and if I understand correctly, you'll miss nothing.


I do and this is part of the problem.
I need to use this option to allow me to follow conversations especially in English which rolls along quite rapidly.
The problem is that I get zinged by the meanspirited in the notification e-mail but by the time that I get to the forum the meanspirited one is smiling with a po face and I am still zinged.
After a while this type of behaviour starts to benhd a bloke's mind and wonder if some people are not doing this on purpose.
Were the posts to be marked as 'mean spirited' or 'snorted my coffee but off topic' or 'you have to be kidding!' or ' humans should not enter we would all be able to monitor the situation and be able to do something when we perceive this 'mobbing behaviour'.
It would not be necessary to do anything to the mobber but the mobbed may feel some solace by a gentle PM or two from a mate rather than to have to swallow yet another mean little snip alone and confused.

This would create utterly no additional work for moderators as most deletions already contain versions of my suggested classifications.

I suggest that it would reduce the workload of moderators as most people who feel they are wrongly deleted wouldn't bother the moderator because the post is still available.

.,,


----------



## Jana337

OK, I am not Mike but sorry, no, impossible.

If we want to hide a deleted post from your eyes, we already have that option. We do not always use it because the short text we write into "reason for deletion" explains our decisions (therefore, we do not have to send tons of PMs) to the perpetrator and indirectly educates the rest of the forum, too.


> I suggest that all members contributing here be given access to deleted posts so that comments can be taken in context and the coward phantom posts would sharply decrease because we would all be able to choose to take a look.


Wonderful - everyone will take a look but they will have exercise restraint and refrain from responding to it, right? Come onnnnnn. This suggestion of yours would be a spur to even more off-topicness, even more fights and even more bitterness. We don't need that, do we?


----------



## heidita

Might be as simple as deleting the option "notification by e-mail". Then you wouldnt see and read the posts wisely deleted by the mods and it wouldn't _zing_ or disturb you.

Very easy indeed.


----------



## heidita

Jana337 said:


> This suggestion of yours would be a spur to even more off-topicness, even more fights and even more bitterness. We don't need that, do we?


 
We surely don't. Good one, Jana.
 (Even though this doesn't apply to me at all, I never fight.  , and off -topic, what might that mean??  )


----------



## .   1

Jana337 said:


> Wonderful - everyone will take a look but they will have exercise restraint and refrain from responding to it, right? Come onnnnnn. This suggestion of yours would be a spur to even more off-topicness, even more fights and even more bitterness. We don't need that, do we?


Gee thanks for the open tone.  I am glad that you are approaching this in the concept of sharing and communication.

Come onnnnnn.  Do you think that it would be possible for this forum to have more bitterness?

Perhaps the tone of your response is my answer.

I am sorry to have offended you with my question.  You were not obliged to answer it if you considered the question foolish.

Thanks for your time.

.,,


----------



## .   1

heidita said:


> Might be as simple as deleting the option "notification by e-mail". Then you wouldnt see and read the posts wisely deleted by the mods and it wouldn't _zing_ or disturb you.
> 
> Very easy indeed.


Exactly correct.
But if you read my post you will note that this also has the effect of stopping me from receiving notifications from real people just so that I can avoid the one or two smudges.

.,,


----------



## panjandrum

There are many ways to put fleas in people's ears.

If you feel that any aspect of the forum is being abused deliberately and maliciously, please discuss with the moderator of your choice.


----------



## .   1

panjandrum said:


> There are many ways to put fleas in people's ears.
> 
> If you feel that any aspect of the forum is being abused deliberately and maliciously, please discuss with the moderator of your choice.


Thank you for the inference.
Yes I have discussed this problem at length with moderators but nothing can be done.

.,,


----------

